# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الرابطة المركزية ليست وصى على جماهير المريخ

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الرابطة المركزية (المحلولة ) ترفض بشدة عودة حسام البدرى لتدريب المريخ جاء ذلك من خلال حديث من يسمون قادة الرابطة المركزية لصحيفة السوبر :
اللواء محمد الطيب رئيس الرابطة : قال فى مجمل حديثة ان الشرط الجزائى الضعيف الذى وضعة مجلس المريخ فى عقد البدرى هو احد الاسباب التى ادت لتخلى البدرى عن المريخ .. وان عودة البدرى من جديد ستنسف استقرار الفريق وان جماهير المريخ لن تسمح بعودته مهما كانت النتائج وعلى المجلس ان يحترم الجمهور ويرفض عودة البدرى..
وعلى دربه سار صفوت قاسم الامين العام و العقيد مكى الحاج نائب رئيس الرابطة و المشجعين محمد الدقير و العجب عبد الله و عادل محمد نور و مرتضى الشيخ و عبد المجيد عبد المحمود .. واتفقوا جميعاً على ان هناك حاجز نفسى بين الجماهير وقبول البدرى وان البدرى اهان المريخ وجماهيره ومجلس ادارته .. 
:1251:

فى البدء اقول انا يمكن اكون من اكثر الناس صدمه بما فعل البدرى ولو لاحظتم لم اقم باى تعليق على ما حدث طيلة الايام التى تلت استقالة البدرى (من هول الصدمة طبعا) ..
اتفق مع الاخوة فى الرابطة المركزية على ان الطريقة التى قدم بها البدرى استقالته ليست فيها اى نوع من الاحترام وان الاسباب التى ساقها اقبح من الذنب ولكن هذا لا يمنع عودته حفاظاً على استقرار الفريق طالما لم يقدم استقالته بصورة رسمية وانه سوف يعود فى مواعيده بدون مماطلة .. 
دعونا نترك العواطف جانباً ونرضى باخف الاضرار ونلتف حول الفريق من اجل استقرار الموسم وتحقيق ما تبقى من الاهداف (الدورى الممتاز وكاس السودان وسيكافا اذا شاركنا فيها ) وبعدها لكل مقام مقال ..
كما ان الرابطة المركزية ليست وصية على جماهير المريخ كى تتحدث باسمهم ومن الاحسن ان تنصرف لتشجيع الفريق فى قادم المباريات مع العلم انها اختفت تماما من المدرجات ..
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الرابطة المركزية نسيت دوراها المنوط به وهو تشجيع المريخ 

واصبحت تقوم بادوار لا تليق باسمها 

وتركت الميدان لشباب الاولتراس ليقوموا بدوراها وهو تشجيع المريخ 

واصبح من يقودنها يجلسون في المقصورة الرئيسية ومكانهم الطبيعي بين الجماهير 

المريخاب الاصلين الذين يعملون من أجل المريخ هم شباب الاولتراس المريخ فهم لسان حال جمهور المريخ العظيم
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*يبدو ان الرابطة المركزية تريد ان تحلق خارج السرب وهذا ليس في مصلحة الزعيم من شي.
نعم البدري اخطا في حق كل ينتمي الي هذا الكيان ولكن.
ان اراد ان يكفر عن خطئه وعاد وعاد معه الاستقرار فانا له من المناصرين وهذا لمصلحة الزعيم الذي يحتاج الي الاستقرار بشدة.
فهلت وعيت الرابطة المركزية هذا.
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الرابطة المركزية نسيت دوراها المنوط به وهو تشجيع المريخ 

واصبحت تقوم بادوار لا تليق باسمها 

وتركت الميدان لشباب الاولتراس ليقوموا بدوراها وهو تشجيع المريخ 

واصبح من يقودنها يجلسون في المقصورة الرئيسية ومكانهم الطبيعي بين الجماهير 

المريخاب الاصلين الذين يعملون من أجل المريخ هم شباب الاولتراس المريخ فهم لسان حال جمهور المريخ العظيم



 

صدقت ىيا حبيبنا طارق لا يحق لهؤلاء التحدث بإسم جماهير المريخ  اذا كان همهم الظهور والتكسب على ظهر المريخ ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طيب مش قالو تم حل الرابطة المركزية من قبل المجلس
معناها الان هي معارضة زيها وزي ناس ليمونه ديك
يعني مامعترف بها من اي جهة كانت
يعني كلام فالصو وبس
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

طيب مش قالو تم حل الرابطة المركزية من قبل المجلس
معناها الان هي معارضة زيها وزي ناس ليمونه ديك
يعني مامعترف بها من اي جهة كانت
يعني كلام فالصو وبس



 
صحيح يا كسلاوى الان لا وجود لرابطة المركزية ..
انت ما شفت يوم حلوهم اييييييييييييييييييييك قلبوا الدنيا قلب ..
مش قلت ليكم ديل ناس شوفونى وافتح جيبك ...
*

----------


## مناوي

*   الله عليك يا ميدو  يارائع  والله العالم ديل غير القبض ماعندهم شغله ،، والمجلس حلاهم زمان وبرضو مصرين انو هم رابطة عليكم الله هسع المريخ محتاج ليهو لي رابطة مركزية ولا لامركزية ،،الكلام القالوه في الجرايد مبرمج  وموجه لي جهه معينه ،، وعلي اى اساس  يتزعمون جمهور المريخ الزواق ،، 
    نعم هنالك من يؤيد عودة البدري ومن يرفضها؟؟!!
لكن ان يتزعمو الموضوع وباسم الجماهير هذا مالانرضاه بتاتا،، ( لواء ،،عقيد) معقولة طيب يا جماعة 
 لنفترض انو الرابطة لم يتم حلها  هل لها الحق في اعتراض قرارات المجلس ،،هل هى لجنه مساعدة ام جسم كامل لدية حق التصرف والتعقيب علي قرارات 
المجلس ... المعروووووف لدي الجميع انو دور الرابطة 
المدرجات المدرجات المدرجات ،، وهم نهائي لم يحضرو للمريخ كورة من المدرجات بس المقصورة 
وجوار ناس القروش والكمرا (انا ظهرت مع فلان في المقصورة). 
شيلو اللواء والعقيد ديل انا مابعرفهم لكن باقي الكوتة والشرزمة القباضييييين بعرفهم هم شنو بالنسبة لجمهور المريخ ورواد النادي وبعض الشباب هنا في المنبر ،،
قال العجب والدقير وصفوت وعبد المجيد ومرتضي 
الدقير سيد الاسم اين هو الان ؟؟؟ تجيب لي واحد اسمو مايعرف يكتبو يقول نحنا نمثل الجمهور،،،
العجب اللهم لاشماته ،،صفوت اخجل شبعت من برنامج الرابطة ومشاكلك مع عدد من الجماهير ،، احمد محجوب كفاية قروش الحافلات بتاعت سفرية مدني (المريخ :جزيرة الفيل ) الموسم الماضي والكف الاخدها من احد المشجعييييين ومافي داع لزكر اسمو!!،،مرتضي دا متطلع جديد للمناصب المريخية والقبض،،
الوالي هو سبب بلاوي هؤلاء المتسولين والمنفعجية بسبب التساهل معهم وطريقة تعامله مع المنفعجية ولا الكلام دا ما صح يا بتاع رزاز الحروف لأنو هو شاهد عيان لتلك المشكلة ... والكاتب المريخي الوحيد الذي تناول الموضوع ... ويا ما هنالك بلاوي ... 
      نتناولها لاحقا...
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 الله عليك يا ميدو يارائع والله العالم ديل غير القبض ماعندهم شغله ،، والمجلس حلاهم زمان وبرضو مصرين انو هم رابطة عليكم الله هسع المريخ محتاج ليهو لي رابطة مركزية ولا لامركزية ،،الكلام القالوه في الجرايد مبرمج وموجه لي جهه معينه ،، وعلي اى اساس يتزعمون جمهور المريخ الزواق ،، 
نعم هنالك من يؤيد عودة البدري ومن يرفضها؟؟!!
لكن ان يتزعمو الموضوع وباسم الجماهير هذا مالانرضاه بتاتا،، ( لواء ،،عقيد) معقولة طيب يا جماعة 
لنفترض انو الرابطة لم يتم حلها هل لها الحق في اعتراض قرارات المجلس ،،هل هى لجنه مساعدة ام جسم كامل لدية حق التصرف والتعقيب علي قرارات 
المجلس ... المعروووووف لدي الجميع انو دور الرابطة 
المدرجات المدرجات المدرجات ،، وهم نهائي لم يحضرو للمريخ كورة من المدرجات بس المقصورة 
وجوار ناس القروش والكمرا (انا ظهرت مع فلان في المقصورة). 
شيلو اللواء والعقيد ديل انا مابعرفهم لكن باقي الكوتة والشرزمة القباضييييين بعرفهم هم شنو بالنسبة لجمهور المريخ ورواد النادي وبعض الشباب هنا في المنبر ،،
قال العجب والدقير وصفوت وعبد المجيد ومرتضي 
الدقير سيد الاسم اين هو الان ؟؟؟ تجيب لي واحد اسمو مايعرف يكتبو يقول نحنا نمثل الجمهور،،،
العجب اللهم لاشماته ،،صفوت اخجل شبعت من برنامج الرابطة ومشاكلك مع عدد من الجماهير ،، احمد محجوب كفاية قروش الحافلات بتاعت سفرية مدني (المريخ :جزيرة الفيل ) الموسم الماضي والكف الاخدها من احد المشجعييييين ومافي داع لزكر اسمو!!،،مرتضي دا متطلع جديد للمناصب المريخية والقبض،،
الوالي هو سبب بلاوي هؤلاء المتسولين والمنفعجية بسبب التساهل معهم وطريقة تعامله مع المنفعجية ولا الكلام دا ما صح يا بتاع رزاز الحروف لأنو هو شاهد عيان لتلك المشكلة ... والكاتب المريخي الوحيد الذي تناول الموضوع ... ويا ما هنالك بلاوي ... 
نتناولها لاحقا...



 

:1 (39):

الله الله الله عليك يا مناوى فشيتنى عديييييييييييييييييييييل كدة فى حاجات كانت كاتمة جوة صدرى اسى اتنفست .. 
كفيت ووفيت هى قال ليك قروش الحافلات بتاعت مدتى براها؟؟؟ اييييييييييييييييييييك انسى بس ...
يلا بلا رابطة مركزية بلا بطيييييييييييييييييييخ 
:263::263::263:
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

:1 (39):

الله الله الله عليك يا مناوى فشيتنى عديييييييييييييييييييييل كدة فى حاجات كانت كاتمة جوة صدرى اسى اتنفست .. 
كفيت ووفيت هى قال ليك قروش الحافلات بتاعت مدتى براها؟؟؟ اييييييييييييييييييييك انسى بس ...
يلا بلا رابطة مركزية بلا بطيييييييييييييييييييخ 
:263::263::263:



 
انا الناس ديل بعرفوني زي جوع بطنهم 
ومعاهم ناس المعارضة كمان شيل الصبر
بنجمهم ليك وببرد ليك حشاك ان شاء الله 
تحصل المحاكم زاتو قرفنا منهم 

               :54685::54685::54685:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا ميدو الالتراس هم البيقودوا التشجيع و ما شفنا زول غيرهم زول وجعة ربنا يحفظهم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

انا الناس ديل بعرفوني زي جوع بطنهم 
ومعاهم ناس المعارضة كمان شيل الصبر
بنجمهم ليك وببرد ليك حشاك ان شاء الله 
تحصل المحاكم زاتو قرفنا منهم 

:54685::54685::54685:



 
اصرف ليهم بالتقيل ونحن وانا معاااااااااااااك .. ارمى قدام ورا مؤمن ...

:connie_13::connie_13::connie_13::connie_13::conni  e_13:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله يا ميدو الالتراس هم البيقودوا التشجيع و ما شفنا زول غيرهم زول وجعة ربنا يحفظهم



 

  الاولتراس جوارح المريخ رجال الحارة رواد 
التشجييييييييييييييييييع لهم التحية ... قال رابطة 
 مركزية قال .. 
جيب الرابطة واديها :connie_13::connie_13::connie_13::connie_13::conni  e_13:
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

اصرف ليهم بالتقيل ونحن وانا معاااااااااااااك .. ارمى قدام ورا مؤمن ...

:connie_13::connie_13::connie_13::connie_13::conni  e_13:



 ما برحمهم نهائي بس ساعدوني بي 
     الموية الباردة هههههههههه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله يا ميدو الالتراس هم البيقودوا التشجيع و ما شفنا زول غيرهم زول وجعة ربنا يحفظهم



 



:hearts1::hearts1::hearts1::hearts1:
والله حقيقة يا عجبكو مافى غير شباب اولتراس فى المدرجات بشجع المريخ .. 
اللهم قويهم وثبت قلوبهم على حب الزعيم ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 ما برحمهم نهائي بس ساعدوني بي 
الموية الباردة هههههههههه



 
:514v[1]::514v[1]::514v[1]:
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*المريخ مستهدف من التحيكم اكثر من 15 سنه اين هم من هذا الاستهدف لم نسمع لهم صوت ولم نرى لهم عمل ما فايده الرابطه اذا كانو يعتقدون ان دورهم الجلوس فى المقصورة وتشجيع الفريق نحن نقوم بذلك بل احسن منهم لاننا اكثر غيرة وحب لهذا المريخ العظيم.
*

----------


## جدو المحسي

*بالعكس لاول مرة تعبر الرابطة  عن نبض الجماهير..البدري خرج من قلوب الجماهير وعودتو حيتسبب في كارثة في اول نتيجة سلبية للفريق
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*الرابطة تقود المؤامرة مع جريدة السيوبر لتصفية الحسابات مع مجلس الإدارة بإستغلال موضوع البدرى لضرب العلاقة بين الجهاز الفنى واللاعبين وضرب العلاقة بين الجمهور ومجلس الإدارة وخطة التصعيد سوف تستمر لإفشال خطة التسجيلات وخلق رأى عام سالب يقود جماهير  المريخ للإحجام عن تشجيع الفريق بل والتعرض لجهاره الفنى وأعضاء مجلس إدارته حتى تتم هزيمته فى المبارة الثانية فى الدورة الثانية أمام الهلال وفى إعتقادهم أن هذه هى الضربة القاضية الى ستطيح بالمدرب وتنسف إستقرار النادى وإبعاد الفريق عن البطولة لإسقاط مجلس الإدارة من بعد . هذا المثلث أضلاعه الثلاثتة :
ـ جريدة السيوبر الرياضية .
ـ المعارضة .
ـ الرابطة المركزية ( المنحلة )
تابعوا هذا السيناريو القبيح خلال الأيام القادمة .
لابد من وضع العلاج الناجع لهذا التدبير الماكر 
*

----------


## الصادق

*اللواء والعقيد تجيهم تعليمات من ( الفريق ) يحيوا التعليمات وينطموا ولو ما عاجبهم يلبسوهم جلاليبهم ويخلوهوم بلطجية ساكت . ديل ضباط حرس صيد ولا شنو اللافين على الجرايد ديل ؟ باقى المجموعة شلاليت من  الألتراس وكان الله يحب المحسنين .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله كلام غريب عديل كدا يتكلمو بي اسمنا كيف يعني
وبعدين العيب في الجرايد الفتحت ليهم الباب لي كلامم الفارغ دا
                        	*

----------

